# Old School Japanese Import meet Atlanta, GA...



## cvcc (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd like to put out the word for any and all owners of pre-1985 Nissans/Datsuns to invite them to Nostagic Japanese Street Fighters' series of meets of old school Japanese cars. We have a gathering/meet every other month. Last year, we started this and in the three meets we had, we had no less than 50 cars at each one. 

This year, we are on our way to bigger and better things. Our first meet is on March 7, 2009. It will be at Mary Alice Park in Cumming, GA.

Our second meet will be the first of (so far) two BIG meets for the year. It will be held at Road Atlanta during The Mitty/HSR weekend. We've been advertised in Grassroots Motorsports magazine as being participants for the Japanese Cars of the World display. This event will cost $25 for the one day (May 2). If there are twenty or more people, we will get muliptle laps around Road Atlanta.

Our third meet will be one of the best ones for the year. It will be held at the Georgia International Horse Park in Conyers, GA on July 4, 2009. We were invited to have our meet in the Fourth of July Festival. Not setting up outside in a parking lot, but actually inside the gates where everyone can check out all the cars. This will be a free event. 

We would love for anyone that has a Japanese car older than 1985 to come on out and join us. We are trying to get a following of these old school cars and to have a good time with gathering them all together in one place. The East Coast doesn't have anything like the West Coast's JCCS. 

Also, your car does NOT have to be showroom quality or anywhere near it. If you can bring it, bring it. 

Thank you for your time and if you have questions, please post away.

Thanks.


----------



## cvcc (Jan 17, 2009)

February bump.


----------



## Weaver (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome!!
I hope I'll be able to come to the 4th of July event, as it's about 10 minutes away from my house! 

I'm currently working on getting my 79 620 back to being drivable.


----------



## cvcc (Jan 17, 2009)

10 minutes? You live around Conyers?


----------



## Weaver (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep, a few miles off 138.


----------



## cvcc (Jan 17, 2009)

I live off I-20 and Salem, myself.


----------

